# Installation windows sur clé USB



## Jim1120 (4 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Le sujet existe surement mais je comprend rien à rien...

Je souhaite installer Windows quelqu'il soit sur une clé USB via BootCamp car j'ai un macbook pro mais BootCamp ne veut pas installer windows sur la clé, il veut partitionné le disque interne du Mac mais c'est pas ce que je veux car 120Go je doit avoué que c'est vite plein...

Je suis sous El Capitain et le Mac à 3 mois de vie 

J'ai cramé une clé usb en formatant le format différemment, la j'en ai racheter une et en format OS ou Fat32 c'est pareil...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse car je sèche sur place 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (5 Avril 2016)

Jim1120 a dit:


> Je souhaite installer Windows quelqu'il soit sur une clé USB via BootCamp car j'ai un macbook pro *mais BootCamp ne veut pas installer windows sur la clé,* il veut partitionné le disque interne du Mac mais c'est pas ce que je veux car 120Go je doit avoué que c'est vite plein...


Et non, ce n'est pas possible, Boot Camp doit obligatoirement partitionner le disque dur interne de manière a créer un multiboot pour pouvoir démarrer sur OS X ou Windows.


----------

